# Ok, So How Do We Post Pictures?



## Jim Fischer

*Here's a Picture*

Given that photos can't (yet) be posted, I can
provide the following diagram:


The Point Of This Forum ---->

.. O
. -+-
.. | <- Me
. / \



And if that's not all, here's me on a bike!

..........__o
... ..... \<
..... (_)/(_)

Byte for byte, ASCII art is your best entertainment value!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

Interesting placment of where your 'me' is pointing.  Right on!


----------



## Barry

Okay, I messed around with this forum last night but not sure its complete. Go ahead and test it. Until all the kinks are worked out, anything that is posted is subject to deletion, so beware. But please give it a try.

- Barry


----------



## iddee




----------



## Ann

They're so much fun to watch, aren't they?


----------



## iddee

OK, it works, and if that picture don't bust it, it should last forever.


----------



## Hobie

Iddee, bees are supposed to be INSIDE the box.


----------



## iddee

Hobie, the swarm is moving from the white bucket to the box.
This is where they came from.


----------



## Hobie

I figured it was something like that. That is cool. A bit high in a spindly tree for my liking, but cool.


----------



## George Fergusson

*Testing 1..2..3..*

Well, Image tags are working fine, image links seem to work fine too:





Barry, were you thinking of allowing attachments? Using image tags isn't a whole lot different from posting urls- it just displays the pictures in-line. Attachments would allow folks to upload stuff (pictures, documents, etc.) from their local disk. This would be handy for them if they don't have a site to upload pictures to, but I can imagine you might not want to enable that feature..


----------



## Barry

George Fergusson said:


> Barry, were you thinking of allowing attachments?


Hey George -

I was playing around with the attachments settings also. It just got too late for me brain to function properly so I shut down. I need to look up and see how much server space I have left, now that I've deleted the old board files off of it. If plenty there, I'll be inclined to allow attachments, up to a limit of course. If donations keep coming in, I would be able to purchase a bit more disk space on the server.

- Barry


----------



## George Fergusson

Barry said:


> Hey George -
> 
> I was playing around with the attachments settings also. It just got too late for me brain to function properly so I shut down. I need to look up and see how much server space I have left, now that I've deleted the old board files off of it. If plenty there, I'll be inclined to allow attachments, up to a limit of course. If donations keep coming in, I would be able to purchase a bit more disk space on the server.
> 
> - Barry


Ok! Allowing attachments certainly has it's pros and cons and I can understand your concerns. FWIW, being able to put pictures in-line with image tags is neat but posting a URL is almost as good. Being able to post attachments would be a privilege in deed and well worth consideration. Limits on type of content and attachment size would first on the list but there are other issues too. It might be a service provided only to members in good standing, whatever that means. You wouldn't want this place to turn into a free (and possibly illegal) file exchange site  You also don't want to be held responsible for people posting copyrighted material or other stuff with limited distribution requirements, etc.

A potential can of worms...

Keep us apprised of your thoughts on this.

George-


----------



## odfrank

*Pic Posting in English*

Are there instructions on how to post pics without using computer language?


----------



## Ann

We belong to a forum that charges $19 a year to be a member. Being a member means you have the privilege of posting attachments, pictures, etc. on the forum servers. The notation "NES Member" sits below your name. It seems to work well. I've given money to this forum and will again, but if you were to start a regular membership I'd be for that, too.

Note that the forum itself is still free and available to all. There is an NES Member forum that only members can access, but everything else is open to the masses.


----------



## flathead

*bump, didn't see a reply to odfrank*



odfrank said:


> Are there instructions on how to post pics without using computer language?


I want to learn a quick way to post inside replys/threads also


----------



## odfrank

*I figured it out*

You can only post pictures in the Photo Gallery forum. You have to open an account at Photobucket or have it in some other website. You then upload the photo into your account. At Photobucket they make it easy to translate the picture to computer language. Flickr did not work for me. You enclose the photo address in "







".


----------



## flathead

*thanks odfrank*


----------



## odfrank

*Why can't we post pics in other forums, is my question?*


----------



## Ann

You actually can post pictures in the other forums, but as a courtesy to people on dialup you're asked not to. I've seen pix in the other forums, so I know it's possible. It's better to keep them here.


----------



## hummingberd

ok, so how do you post pictures?????

Someone help!!!


----------



## flathead

*try this*



hummingberd said:


> ok, so how do you post pictures?????
> 
> Someone help!!!


See odfranks response in this thread.

Put the pic on a server somewhere, I use Intermedia.net for my website.

Open the pic or webpage with the pic. Right click on the pic and click properties.

hightlite the address for the pic, right click and copy.

On beesource open a reply or start new thread. Type









should look like this:









Click preview post to see your pic before submitting.


----------



## flathead

*hummingbird, like this*



hummingberd said:


> ok, so how do you post pictures?????
> 
> Someone help!!!


----------



## Keith Jarrett

oops,wrong thread


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary

Hey it works! This is a pic of an odd comb formation. No, it is not a queen cell (thank goodness!)


----------



## Scut Farkas

Ann said:


> You actually can post pictures in the other forums, but as a courtesy to people on dialup you're asked not to. I've seen pix in the other forums, so I know it's possible. It's better to keep them here.


People actually still use dial-up? Wonders never cease.


----------



## odfrank

Ann said:


> You actually can post pictures in the other forums, but as a courtesy to people on dialup you're asked not to. I've seen pix in the other forums, so I know it's possible. It's better to keep them here.


I'm not so sure about that. At the bottom of pages in other forums its says "img code is off". But it also says posting links is off, but you can. So, I don't really know at all.


----------



## SCBeeBrewer

*Bee Diagram*

Saw the "me" and "me" on a bike. 

(\
-(}}}8-
(/


----------



## Ann

odfrank said:


> I'm not so sure about that. At the bottom of pages in other forums its says "img code is off". But it also says posting links is off, but you can. So, I don't really know at all.


The function is off, but if you know the code tags it can be done. I'm not encouraging it, I've just seen it done.


----------



## suprstakr

did not work


----------



## Barry

odfrank said:


> But it also says posting links is off, but you can.


Really, where does it say that?
I see:
[/URL] code is [B]Off[/B]
HTML code is [B]Off

[/B] One can post links but it's not HTML.

- Barry


----------



## odfrank

What is the difference between a link and an attachment? That is probably what I saw. Most forums say you may not post attachments, whatever those are.


----------



## Barry

A link is simply a URL to another page. Such as:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link

An attachment is a file (text or image) that gets placed/stored on the beesource server. If I allow attachments on the forum, there will need to be more donations to support the increase on the server.

- Barry


----------



## irwin harlton

*Beeyard*

{img}http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e365/buzz1356/th_DSC00105.jpg{/img}


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary

*test*


----------



## tjenkins

*posting pictures*

I read the first post and everal since. To post a picture doe I need a separate place to store them??? i tried to post and It wanted a URL.
Is there instructions how to do this somewhere??

Thanks
Tom


----------



## honeyman46408

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/2006AgFunFair.jpg?t=1195011009


----------



## riverrat

Honeyman is that a retired plummer I see giving a beekeeping demo to young people


----------



## TwT

honeyman46408 said:


> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/2006AgFunFair.jpg?t=1195011009



Is that HM, boy he is a old Geezer  , kinda looks like my Paw-Paw   , you know I just joking hm 
Seriously, looks like you got them kids attention HM, bet that was fun!!!


----------



## honeyman46408

Yep it is fun and the OLE GEEZER put the post in the worng place


----------



## Black Creek

*Bees Wax Jewelry Casting*

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj98/theBigM_photos/rings8.jpg 
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj98/theBigM_photos/rings7.jpg http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj98/theBigM_photos/rings6.jpg 
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj98/theBigM_photos/rings5.jpg 
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj98/theBigM_photos/rings4.jpg 
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj98/theBigM_photos/rings3.jpg 
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj98/theBigM_photos/rings2.jpg
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj98/theBigM_photos/rings1.jpg

I used my bees wax for a lost wax jewelry casting for my wedding rings. 
you can see the gold before it
was melted. there is a large 14kt broken necklace, some 18kt
broken earings and small chains, and some 24kt gold ingots. worked
out to be all 18kt when melted together. then you can see the wax
casting i made from my original carvings.... then my wife left with the camera
so there are no pics of over a ounce of melted gold in the
crucible. that was wild looking. and no pics of the pouring of the
gold. but there are pics of the casting after they came out of the mold and then
what they looked like finished. i tought myself jewlry casting in
3 months and just finished them 2 days before we left for key west to get married.
bought books and supplies online. my ring has a small casting flaw,
but her's has 2 and one is pretty bad, so i'm gonna melt her's and recast it in a few months
once she will let me have it back for a few days. i'll prolly just
leave mine as is. hope the pics work. i'm not that computer savvy.


----------



## Black Creek

*oops*

looks like i shoulda started a new thread with this .... i was trying to fig. out how to post pics. i'll do that now


----------



## LT

I like the cooker near by. Makes a lot of sense!!!!


----------



## Hambone

So simple 

http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/


----------



## papa bear

*test*

hey, i thought i would never get this. but i found that photobucket already had a place to do this. i went to the box that said img code. it has the address already to use. it copies automatically. then just left click on a reply or new thread to set cursor, then right click and then left click on paste. check preview. thanks flathead you have probably released a monster


----------



## michituck

My just built and occupied 33 bar top bar Tanzanian hive.
Just moved the bees that were in typical Langs right in.
Hot today so the severe bearding outside.

http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr98/michituck1_2008/Picture008.jpg


----------



## Eaglerock

Jim Fischer said:


> And if that's not all, here's me on a bike!
> 
> ..........__o
> ... ..... \<
> ..... (_)/(_)


Lordy... we are not in the 60's and yet... you are still riding a 3 speed.


----------



## 3mfarm

*pic*


----------



## 3mfarm

*pic*


----------



## 3mfarm

*test*

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/rr256/hoyler1969/bees/100_0195h.jpg?t=1220796596


----------



## Hobie

NICE stove!


----------



## Troy

Nevermind all that. I did a web search and discovered that a lot of folks had the same problem I did with picasa web. I hosted the pics elsewhere and all is good now. --Troy




> I have tried to use the picasa photo service with google, and am having several problems with it.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> First is that even though it offers a link to the photo, it does not work as it does not have the .jpg suffix on it. So I selected view picture and copied the URL diectly into the img tag here on beesource. It worked fine.
> 
> This am I got to work and decided to take a look at it, and it only loads the first img tag, not the 2nd and 3rd?
> 
> I edited the posting and copied the img tag into a new window, and it works fine. I'm stumped.


----------



## skibumo1

*some of my pics*

http://www.christopherbeckmann.us/Site/My_Albums/Pages/bees.html#1


----------



## No_Bivy

http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp28/No_Bivy/BeeCutOut003.jpg


----------



## jb63

test a photo. This was caught 6/12/10.


----------



## jb63

[URL="[/URL]l


----------



## CapnChkn

Well, I have seen this question several times while reading the posts, and some of them are recent! Here it's July 2010, so I might have some answers for you expert beekeepers, but novice/intermediate computer users.

Computers and other Internet appliances download the information in any file that's displayed on the monitor or screen of the appliance you use. Computer programs have different ways of doing the same thing depending on the machine you use, but usually start with a string of code in the file itself telling the Operating System, Windows, OSx, Linux, etc, what that file is. The OS then decides how to render it.

Since we are trying to upload an image, the program we use is the Internet browser we are reading the forum in. Internet browsers download information from other computers on the Internet, and display that information according to instructions laid down by a format page of some kind, in this case a page using BBCode, or Bulletin board code. This code then tells the browser to download and display information on the forum pages according to the instructions.

Since we want to display an image, we need to place the information that makes the image file in a repository where an Internet server can access it. The source is not really important, there are sites that host image files for free. If you have a web site, you could use that. Next you need to direct the post or reply using BBCode to instruct the computer/server to display the image on the forum page. Tools for doing these functions are found at the top of the editing window when writing a post.










The Syntax for this instruction is :

[IMG]URL of image file[/IMG]

Using the bracket, typing in ALL CAPS the letters IMG, and then a close bracket instructs the forum server that the data in this location is an image.

A URL is an Abbreviation for User Resource Locator or a fancy way of saying the Internet address. http:// tells the server the request is for a HyperText Transfer Protocol. This usually directs the browser to the domain, directory(s), and file respectively. An example would be:

http://www.captainchicken.com/pictures/chewed.jpg

The largest size allowed in this forum is 640 pixels wide, and 480 pixels high. That and any size smaller will be displayed. Further conditions are 72 dpi, or Dots Per Inch, which is usually what monitor screens display images at. Full instructions for posting images on this forum can be found here.

The bracket, front slash, and IMG in caps, then the end bracket tells the server the file is then done and to go to the next bit of markup formatting. Both IMG tags can be ignored, but then the server will render the code using [url] and [/url] to display a clickable link, unless that option is unchecked below.

The Clickable link will then take you to a browser window displaying the data called for, in this case an image. Instructions to parse the code in the post will then display the image in the post or reply.


----------



## Mrmizilplix

So how do I put pics in here?


----------



## Mrmizilplix

I'm using an I phone not a pc.


----------



## Barry

How about reading the thread!


----------



## Foleybees

Hey, it works as prescribed. Thanks for the instructions. The OP was not the only one needing assistance!


----------



## Beeboob

Could that be called bearding ?


----------



## Beeboob

Could that be called bearding iddee


----------



## a+blessed+life

http://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww264/msiers57/002.jpg
just checking on how to post


----------

